#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  WinSim-Design II

## azeezy

WinSim-DESIGN II


About WinSim
WinSim has developed and marketed DESIGN II for Windows, a steady-state process simulator, since 1995 when the company purchased the rights to the program from ChemShare Corporation. WinSim has over 1,000 active users of DESIGN II throughout the world. The company is based in Sugar Land, Texas.



About DESIGN II for Windows
Rigorous Process Simulation for Chemical and Hydrocarbon Processes including Refining, Refrigeration, Petrochemical, Gas Processing, Gas Treating, Pipelines, Fuel Cells, Ammonia, Methanol and Hydrogen Facilities

50 Thermo Methods / 900 Component Database
Crude and Multi-Component Distillation Towers
Flash Vessel sizing / 2 phase heat Exchanger Rating
Crude Feed Specifications (ASTM D-86/1160, TBP)
ChemTran Data Regression and Property Constants


Automatic Output to Microsoft Excel
Visual Basic / Visual C++ interface
Inline Fortran / Process Optimization


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## sid

Thank You

----------


## RAAbro

Thank You

----------


## h_al_alfy

Thank You

----------


## wabouthebest

thank you

----------


## chel_adel

Thank You

----------


## CEO76

Thank You

----------


## sureshreddy325

Thank You

----------


## javan

Thank You

----------


## wonder_004

Thank You

----------


## asimumer

Thank You

----------


## asimumer

Thank You

----------


## rushabhmpatel

Thank You

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## badro

Thank You

----------


## polaris44

Thank You

----------


## andy70

Thank You

----------


## badro

Thank You

----------


## sabhay2

Thank You

----------


## Mazfar

Thank You

----------


## Mazfar

thankuouu

----------


## subramanian.R

thank u

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Thank You

----------


## arun

Thank You

----------


## ramon_serrano

thankyou

----------


## kashyap80

Thank You

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## sunny2518

thanks

----------


## salman20

Thank You

----------


## bajwa75

Thank You

----------


## cts

Thank You

----------


## ykurnia1

Thank You

----------


## djgoran

Thanks

----------


## peterjames23_2007

Thank You

----------


## rkdomble

Thank You.

----------


## Pakubuwono

Thank You

----------


## thai02h5

Thank You

----------


## nasi uduk

thank u

----------


## moon

Thank You

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## MarkQ

Thank You

----------


## davidbach

thank you

----------


## aisnop

Thank You

----------


## tomas1964

Thank You

----------


## sim

Thank You

----------


## Ahmed El-said

Thank You

----------


## jose2424

Thank You

----------


## Sai

Thank You

----------


## chemia

Thank You

----------


## ait

Thank You

----------


## hazel-e

thank you

----------


## hazel-e

Thank You

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## srinivas844

thank you

----------


## usman1259

Thank You

----------


## cistian

Thank You

----------


## almega

Thank You

----------


## rambo123

thank you

----------


## arun0509

Thank You

----------


## alex2002

> WinSim-DESIGN II
> 
> 
> About WinSim
> WinSim has developed and marketed DESIGN II for Windows, a steady-state process simulator, since 1995 when the company purchased the rights to the program from ChemShare Corporation. WinSim has over 1,000 active users of DESIGN II throughout the world. The company is based in Sugar Land, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> About DESIGN II for Windows
> ...



Thank you very much

----------


## tunis_soft

Thank You

----------


## usman1259

Thank You

----------


## VT-engineer

Thank You

----------


## Mehul Patel

thanx

----------


## kliups13

Thank You

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## safety7

Thank You

----------


## WAT

Thank You

----------


## XenaviX

Thank You

----------


## ali.h.alfattal

Thank You

----------


## sathyanril

Thank you

----------


## CHEMICALENG08

Thank You

----------


## CHEMICALENG08

Thank You

----------


## ringo1282001

thanks

----------


## ALFRE01

Thank You

----------


## alaa_alsarmad

Thank You

----------


## bhonka70s

Thank You

----------


## kp2008

Thank You

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## VIAJANTE_SANTOS

Thank You

----------


## onimikh

Thank You

----------


## rasheed_chugtai

Thank You

----------


## abdeldayem

thank you

----------


## fhonda

Thank You

----------


## srinivas844

thankyou..... :Smile:

----------


## sankari81

Thank You

----------


## new4321

thank u

----------


## iwp_sb

Thank You

----------


## abdeldayem

Thank You

----------


## rawngsula

Thank You

----------


## bonjovifreak

Thank You

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## nemesis

Thank You

----------


## ameetkakoti

thank you

----------


## backspace

Thank You

----------


## camiqmex

Thank You

----------


## ameetkakoti

Hi..I have downloaded the file n executed the set up ..but i am not able to add the equipments ...plz help

----------


## pstriolo

Thank You

----------


## rapee

Thank You

----------


## riaz ali

> WinSim-DESIGN II
> 
> 
> About WinSim
> WinSim has developed and marketed DESIGN II for Windows, a steady-state process simulator, since 1995 when the company purchased the rights to the program from ChemShare Corporation. WinSim has over 1,000 active users of DESIGN II throughout the world. The company is based in Sugar Land, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> About DESIGN II for Windows
> ...



thank you

----------


## Waleed Al-Sheikh

Thank You

----------


## DJAMELKHERROUBI

Thak You

----------


## joseaguilar

Thank You

----------


## Siddharth Garg

Thank You

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## amitgoyal1972

Thank You

----------


## belisarius

Thanks a lot!

----------


## dhnsekaran

thanke you

----------


## yearning_5

Thank You

----------


## dresden

thanks

----------


## lazdel

thank you

----------


## SammyRod

Thank you

----------


## ameetkakoti

I would like to recieve some excercises on Design II,would be of help if u can provide witht the manual

----------


## edz

Thank you.

This is version 9.05

----------


## daru

THank you

----------


## venkateshs_g

thanks

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thanks

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## Aarkam

Thank You

----------


## Hec

thank you very much

----------


## Jung

Thank You

----------


## widodo_hs

Thanks

----------


## nskvc

Thank you buddy

----------


## kamran2007

thank u

----------


## lmlt

Thank you

----------


## Omar Bin Zia

thanks, you are great

----------


## venkatesan.rm

thanks

----------


## m.z.saeidi

Thanks

----------


## ikonovakovic

Thank You

----------


## Camalion de Oro

thank you!!!

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## nandy

thanx

----------


## Nasiruddin

Thank You

----------


## venkatesan.rm

thank you

----------


## cherry

Thanks buddy!

----------


## harunhiri

thank u

----------


## MOL2nik

thank you

----------


## alexey-ka

> WinSim-DESIGN II
> 
> 
> About WinSim
> WinSim has developed and marketed DESIGN II for Windows, a steady-state process simulator, since 1995 when the company purchased the rights to the program from ChemShare Corporation. WinSim has over 1,000 active users of DESIGN II throughout the world. The company is based in Sugar Land, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> About DESIGN II for Windows
> ...



Thank you

----------


## lmlt

The release sharing is 9.05 i have 9.31 from Nitrous, tell me if u need waht I upload.

lmlt

----------


## solinho

thank you

----------


## venkatesan.rm

thank you

----------


## sauro

Thanks

----------


## eskimo52352

thank you for posting this, can I try it out thanks

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## sayed1234

thank you

----------


## coconut123

Thank You

----------


## mustafaChemEng

> WinSim-DESIGN II
> 
> 
> About WinSim
> WinSim has developed and marketed DESIGN II for Windows, a steady-state process simulator, since 1995 when the company purchased the rights to the program from ChemShare Corporation. WinSim has over 1,000 active users of DESIGN II throughout the world. The company is based in Sugar Land, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> About DESIGN II for Windows
> ...



Thank You

----------


## totipooh

Thank You

----------


## tutungs

Thank You

----------


## Tumtam

Thank You

----------


## maxim

thank you

----------


## cano3003

thanks

----------


## askafi

thank you

----------


## gepeto

thanks

----------


## vishant

> Thank You



Thank You

----------


## stingy39

thanks dude

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## baoson_h5

Than You

----------


## Shahin71

Thank you

----------


## muhammad usman

Thank You

----------


## sonwalYogesh

Thank You

----------


## anil4u29

Thank You

----------


## zlith

thank you

----------


## venkatesan.rm

thank you

----------


## siraitjohan

Thank you brother

----------


## Bob O. DeLayuca

Thank you.

----------


## Bob O. DeLayuca

Thank you

----------


## adam

thank you

----------


## athher quadri

may ALLAH bless u for ur altruistic help

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## gujamu

Thank You

----------


## leoncito

Thank youuuu

----------


## Hasnain

thank you

----------


## agus

Thanks

----------


## sieunhan

It's very useful with me. Thanks.

----------


## qazinasir

thanks

----------


## qazinasir

> WinSim-DESIGN II
> 
> 
> About WinSim
> WinSim has developed and marketed DESIGN II for Windows, a steady-state process simulator, since 1995 when the company purchased the rights to the program from ChemShare Corporation. WinSim has over 1,000 active users of DESIGN II throughout the world. The company is based in Sugar Land, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> About DESIGN II for Windows
> ...



thanks

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

thank you

----------


## shitalbio

thank you

----------


## nhussain

Thanks

----------


## rkv24365

> WinSim-DESIGN II
> 
> 
> About WinSim
> WinSim has developed and marketed DESIGN II for Windows, a steady-state process simulator, since 1995 when the company purchased the rights to the program from ChemShare Corporation. WinSim has over 1,000 active users of DESIGN II throughout the world. The company is based in Sugar Land, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> About DESIGN II for Windows
> ...



THANKS

----------


## allomorad

Thank you

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## pradpat

thanks, boss.

----------


## joshi_manan01

thanks

----------


## talha_sangi

thank you

----------


## Guillermo Culebro Nieves

culebro
ok

----------


## Guillermo Culebro Nieves

Thank you

----------


## martinjosemc

thank you

----------


## risun

thank you

----------


## tomas1964

thanks

----------


## humbertito

thanksssss :Big Grin:

----------


## muruganandam

thank you

----------


## chemenguser

thank you

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank You

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## ajayd

Thank You

----------


## eldabah

Thank You

----------


## yalcin19

Thanks a lot

----------


## m_business

thank you

----------


## superandy

thank you

----------


## HeljoDedor

Thanks

----------


## naeem_engr

Salam to All brothers,

is there any body who have the installation key for KORF pipe simulation software .plz share with me or tell,from where  i can get it

----------


## tim1004

thank you

----------


## mesirmas

Thank you

----------


## dineshinbox

Thank you

----------


## chinoactivo

thank you

----------


## R_RAZI

thank you

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## kmit

Thank You

----------


## alwali

Thank You

----------


## molcito

Thank You

----------


## subhashjai48

thanq

----------


## aliyousef

Thank You

----------


## amirhossein

thank you

----------


## wessim

thank you

----------


## vihuvipe2

Thank You

----------


## miki2

thank you

----------


## brady.avel

thank you

----------


## ranjith

Thank you

----------


## zimran

thank you

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## Andi

thank you

----------


## asseddik

Thank You

----------


## asseddik

thank you

----------


## BinSherPetroleum

thnksssssssssssss

----------


## ALIREZASHAMS

Thank you

----------


## galiwer

thank u

----------


## Akhtar77

thank you

----------


## vhkulkarni

Thank u

----------


## TECA

Thanks

----------


## baretta

tengkiu

----------


## jeetxxp

thank You

----------


## varmae303

thank u

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## homoz12345

thanks

----------


## bigneer34

thank

----------


## willy000

thanks

----------


## riyad70

Thanks

----------


## saf2008

Thanks

----------


## djsbahia

many thanks

----------


## romandav

thank you

----------


## javade

Thanks

----------


## lordzeeshan

thank u

----------


## nay_den

thanks

----------


## k78

> WinSim-DESIGN II
> 
> 
> About WinSim
> WinSim has developed and marketed DESIGN II for Windows, a steady-state process simulator, since 1995 when the company purchased the rights to the program from ChemShare Corporation. WinSim has over 1,000 active users of DESIGN II throughout the world. The company is based in Sugar Land, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> About DESIGN II for Windows
> ...



thank you

----------


## nafeesva

thanks

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## gmailuser

thnks

----------


## bugmenot

thx!

----------


## sirluu

thanhk

----------


## sameer_rect

thanks

----------


## myowntribe

Thank u brother

----------


## hellokrishna20

thank u

----------


## shajia3

thnaks a lot

----------


## geophylika

winsism??wgeosoft ??

----------


## sirluu

thank

----------


## pep__grillo

Thank you

----------


## sacc001

> WinSim-DESIGN II
> 
> 
> About WinSim
> WinSim has developed and marketed DESIGN II for Windows, a steady-state process simulator, since 1995 when the company purchased the rights to the program from ChemShare Corporation. WinSim has over 1,000 active users of DESIGN II throughout the world. The company is based in Sugar Land, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> About DESIGN II for Windows
> ...



hi,plz provide me the DESIGN II SET UP FILE 
Thanking u 

u r doing such a great work of giving knowledge to everyone

----------


## ricky_fn

thank you

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## eng

thanks

----------


## eng

thank you

----------


## oscar chirinos

muchas gracias

----------


## Skavenses

Thanks...

----------


## siva_hps

> WinSim-DESIGN II
> 
> 
> About WinSim
> WinSim has developed and marketed DESIGN II for Windows, a steady-state process simulator, since 1995 when the company purchased the rights to the program from ChemShare Corporation. WinSim has over 1,000 active users of DESIGN II throughout the world. The company is based in Sugar Land, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> About DESIGN II for Windows
> ...



NICE to SEE this link

----------


## RAJUCHO

Thanks

----------


## ducizr

good

----------


## Diocatra

thank you brother

----------


## filmama

Thanks

----------


## filmama

thanks

----------


## babyface

big thanks

----------


## babyface

thanks

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## nwingwon

Thank you

----------


## sahm

Thanks you very much

----------


## zero2lyn

thank you..

----------


## sandeep

thank you

----------


## rahul negi

> WinSim-DESIGN II
> 
> 
> About WinSim
> WinSim has developed and marketed DESIGN II for Windows, a steady-state process simulator, since 1995 when the company purchased the rights to the program from ChemShare Corporation. WinSim has over 1,000 active users of DESIGN II throughout the world. The company is based in Sugar Land, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> About DESIGN II for Windows
> ...



thank u

----------


## pjblanco

T/h/a/n/k/s/./././.

----------


## ergovan

Thank you

----------


## prem25

> WinSim-DESIGN II
> 
> 
> About WinSim
> WinSim has developed and marketed DESIGN II for Windows, a steady-state process simulator, since 1995 when the company purchased the rights to the program from ChemShare Corporation. WinSim has over 1,000 active users of DESIGN II throughout the world. The company is based in Sugar Land, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> About DESIGN II for Windows
> ...



thnk you

----------


## sphere2004

Thanks

----------


## heman_t

thnx

----------


## petlyuk

thank you

----------


## amirmotlagh

Thanks

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## petroware

thasnks

----------


## geolee

Thank you

----------


## ge1ge

Thenks

----------


## mechmohan26

thanks

----------


## JuanCat

thanks

----------


## REGI_MAX

I wana also see...

----------


## dodekana

thanks

----------


## IOx

Thanks!!!  :Smile:

----------


## smatamar

show me

----------


## nonicat

halo

----------


## nonicat

> WinSim-DESIGN II
> 
> 
> About WinSim
> WinSim has developed and marketed DESIGN II for Windows, a steady-state process simulator, since 1995 when the company purchased the rights to the program from ChemShare Corporation. WinSim has over 1,000 active users of DESIGN II throughout the world. The company is based in Sugar Land, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> About DESIGN II for Windows
> ...



halo

----------


## jxd3261

Thank you

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## rooky2000

thank you

----------


## amroha

thank

----------


## mehul10941

winsim

----------


## pmoshbr

Tks!!!!

----------


## bolu

thanksssssssssss

----------


## bolu

> thank you



thank u

----------


## Biskic

please provide
thanks

----------


## chatree

thanks

----------


## dalvinitin

Thankssss

----------


## kaska

thanks

----------


## ytk000

Thank You

----------


## ytk000

Thank  you

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## aslam

Thank you brother

----------


## verylazybird

Thank U

----------


## chatree

thank 4 sharing ,brothor

----------


## paredanil

appreciate this

----------


## Poo1009

Thank you

----------


## rikinpatel6

Thank you

----------


## ARVIND

thanks

----------


## fajarta

Thanks

----------


## dhirajbakshe

Will You please give me links of winsim ?

----------


## Fdias

thanks

----------


## Fdias

great

----------


## upcupc

thanks

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## mskhadke

thank u.

----------


## TINCHO

Thank you

----------


## subramanianchemical

thank you

----------


## deepxheart

thanks u..

----------


## neomid

thaks

----------


## jcuesta

Thank you

----------


## vinhdvn

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## karina08

Thank you

----------


## mostrengo

thank you

----------


## rachitoza

> WinSim-DESIGN II
> 
> 
> About WinSim
> WinSim has developed and marketed DESIGN II for Windows, a steady-state process simulator, since 1995 when the company purchased the rights to the program from ChemShare Corporation. WinSim has over 1,000 active users of DESIGN II throughout the world. The company is based in Sugar Land, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> About DESIGN II for Windows
> ...



thanks bro

----------


## hiparksa

Thanks a lot for valuable support

----------


## kon

Thank You

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## kaladon

Thank you

----------


## bhootmundi

Thank you for the links

----------


## rajeshbagaria

Thank You

----------


## sondung4ever

thanks

----------


## sellamikam

thank you

----------


## tmanas40

thanks

----------


## ccsevik

thanks

----------


## username1

thanks

----------


## ivanilych

thanks!

----------


## get...jung

thank you

----------


## get...jung

thank you sir

----------


## ramakannan

> WinSim-DESIGN II
> 
> 
> About WinSim
> WinSim has developed and marketed DESIGN II for Windows, a steady-state process simulator, since 1995 when the company purchased the rights to the program from ChemShare Corporation. WinSim has over 1,000 active users of DESIGN II throughout the world. The company is based in Sugar Land, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> About DESIGN II for Windows
> ...



hello am not able to down load this link plz help meSee More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## rcer

great :Big Grin:

----------


## A_King

thank

----------


## srinivasman

thankyou boss....

----------


## eliealtawil

Thank you. Shukran.

----------


## hazim23215

pls send me the links

----------


## hazim23215

i can't see the links

----------


## Amirza

That was Nice , thank you.

Amirza from Iran

----------


## zlith

thanks

----------


## suparlan_a

Thank Friend

----------


## sikkil

Thank You...

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot

----------


## samrat

Dear azeezy
Which version is this? Could you please let me know?


samratSee More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## samrat

> The release sharing is 9.05 i have 9.31 from Nitrous, tell me if u need waht I upload.
> 
> lmlt



Dear lmit,
Could you please upload 9.31 with ....pw and ...dicine? That would be great?
samrat

----------


## LOST

thanks

----------


## SammyRod

Dear lmlt:

Do you think you can share versiom 9.31 please?

Thank you very much

----------


## ykurnia1

yes, upload it 9.31 please. thx!

----------


## ykurnia1

still no upload of 9.31 so far... somebody who had it please share

----------


## greges2009

Thank you

----------


## firstcybermouse

thanks very much. Any idea about version 10+?

----------


## mrogojanu

Thank's.

----------


## chemnguyents

version 11.01 is available. Plz upload?

thanks a lot

----------


## imeagor

> version 11.01 is available. Plz upload?
> 
> thanks a lot



Demo of this soft is available and can be downloaded from company based email address.

----------


## samrat

One can get 15days period of evaluation to assess the capabilities of the software. This facility is available for all the versions of Design II

----------


## mkhurram79

can some one upload latest verison

See More: WinSim-Design II

----------


## saf09

...

----------


## khalid655

please upload again

----------

